# Nice Day....took a few pics.



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

So I decided to garage the dub today and give the Audi some love. Gave it a little wash and headed out to cruise for hot mom's. I found this park instead.


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice! If I might ask, what do you use to polish the brushed aluminum side things and roof rack? Mine has spotting and I don't know what to use on it for polish? Are they aluminum or painted?


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A3Danimal)*

My roof rack and bottom door flares are the stock finish...They look aluminum. I have never polished them up honestly, just regular wash. My roof rack does have some spots also...I am sorry I can't answer your question. I would not mind finding something either. I have tried 2 different types of polish...kind find anything that works


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

"I F-ed a mermaid"


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that an aftermarket antenna, and if so where did you get it? I ask because I bought my AR used and it never had one... dealership replacement price was well outside the "sane" price range. If only more people drove VW/Audi around here I'd have some luck in the salvage yards


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (FRAG)*

Yes is is aftermarket. Often referred to as a "shorty", "stubby ant." I have bought several from http://www.ecstuning.com you will find these are cheaper than going with a new OEM part, and usually they look better too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

well you removed your "I'm on a boat" reference from your signature 
so my last post makes no sense now


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Flitz works awesome for the aluminum bits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the same color ar and I'm in Madison, nice to see another one in the "area".


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (pacobonnin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacobonnin* »_Flitz works awesome for the aluminum bits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the same color ar and I'm in Madison, nice to see another one in the "area".










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love madison! Lived there for a little. Any cool GTG's going on this summer in maddy? I am in town frequently to check on my rental @ Metropolitan Place.


----------



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_well you removed your "I'm on a boat" reference from your signature 
so my last post makes no sense now

Sorry mang. I got kinda flamed on a different thread for misquoting lyrics.


----------

